# Early ice fishing season safety tips.



## TopH2O (Mar 18, 2009)

I have been an ice fisherman for over 30 years and I was involved professionally for about 20 years working with fishermen in spring, summer, fall and winter. Whenever I can, I like to pass along some early ice fishing season safety tips that may save someone from a bad or even catastrophic trip in Utah's winter wonderland.

1. Never venture onto the ice alone unless you see other fishermen in the area or you are ABSOLUTELY sure the ice conditions are safe. If in doubt about the ice condition, drill a test hole a few feet offshore to determine the safety of the ice in the area you wish to fish.

2. ALWAYS carry a pair of ice grippers or spikes that are readily accessible that you can use to pull yourself out of the water if you fall through the ice. I made mine years ago, but you can buy a pair cheap at all the sporting goods retailers.

3. While on the ice I always carry 100 feet of 3/8 inch braided nylon rope which is tied to a boat floation seat cushion. I can throw the cushion about 50 feet and it would allow me to aid someone in the water. You can sit on the cushion if you use a bucket as a seat and you'll have a ready rescue tool at your fingertips.

4. Always tell someone where you are going and let them know what time you plan to return.

5. Wear warm and totally waterproof footwear in the event there is slush or standing water on the ice. This is a fairly common occurance at our larger waters such as Strawberry and Scofield when a heavy snow cover causes the ice to sag and water fills the depressions.

6. If you take children ice fishing with you, be mindful of their comfort and safety. Children can get cold very quickly and this will diminish their enjoyment of the outing. Make sure they have suitable clothing and footwear and bring along warm beverages and snacks for them.

7. Go prepared, plan ahead and be aware of dangerous situations. Most importantly, HAVE FUN!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Great info! I would like to add that you should continue drilling holes every 50' or so if there is any less than 3" in any of your prior holes. I have seen 12" of ice go to 1" of ice in less than 100'. Springs might be a problem on some lakes. Also, make sure the kiddos have something to do besides fish if it is slow. This saved my trips several times with my kids.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Great advice!

I would also have a dry set of clothes in your car, just in-case you get wet or fall in.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

TopH20, thanks for the reminder.
I hope that we will all remember these tips and have a safe and fun ice season.
Grandpa D.


----------



## Fowl habits (Dec 4, 2007)

I'd like to add one thing about the kids, and ice fishing, i am all for having the kids along, it can be great fun watching them. The thought of my 3 yr old going through a hole turns my stomach, I watched a little tyke fall into one up to his armpits once at rockport reservior, it was in an abandon hole, and it scared the crap out of me

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE if you are going to bring your kids, which i hope you will, be mindful of the danger, I have made my kids wear life jackets in the past to give them some girth but sometimes it gets a little uncomfortable for them i have kinda rigged up a broom stick that would hang up on the hole if my son miss stepped.

nothing beats watching my 5 yr old fight the fish of her life, and knowing its a 50/50 chance at who is going to win


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Fowl Habits: Good point. I always make my son walk directly behind the sled as i pull it. That way i know if there is a hole for him to step in and stop him before he gets there. I too have seen small kids go into holes like that. It is very scary especially when it is a 10" or 12" hole.


----------



## HONER80080 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for the pointers. You can never be reminded enough to play it safe when it come to the hard water.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks for the tips!


----------

